# Bottle Baby Problems



## mysunwolf (Feb 12, 2014)

So we are first-timers with sheep and lambs, and have four bottle babies right now (in the bathroom as the weather has been in the teens at night).

I am having a SERIOUS problem with them inhaling the milk. I know it's in their lungs as they literally "gurgle" or rattle when they breathe. It's awful. We are using replacer and hand bottle feeding. I have tried to make the milk colder, tried to force them to take breaks (10-second rule), and have made sure to have their front halves lower than their back halves while drinking. I even pat their sides to try and help them cough up any liquid in their windpipes (ugh).

Any other tips for getting them to stop inhaling the milk replacer? Any preventative steps I should be taking in case they head towards pneumonia?

Thanks all!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe a nipple with a smaller hole in it?


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 12, 2014)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Maybe a nipple with a smaller hole in it?



Oh! Well, that was a good answer... I can't believe I hadn't thought of that yet


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 12, 2014)

Let me ask another dumb question... with the snow I can't get to the store for more nipples for a day or so. Are there any tricks to getting the flow to slow down? I've heard about placing a small piece of sponge in it, but wasn't sure if it worked.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know - but it's worth a try!


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 12, 2014)

It worked! I cut a tiny piece of sponge and stuffed it into the tip of the nipple. The female knew what was wrong and had been trying to fix the problem by sucking on the nipple sideways. With the sponge in there, she is finally drinking normally. Maybe this'll help others who have improperly-sized holes cut in their nipples


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome!  I had not heard of using a sponge in the  nipple so I learned something today!  And sometimes the simplest answers are really the best solution...  Congrats!


----------

